# screw top ID ?



## green dragon (May 18, 2010)

Going to swhow my newbie-ism here, but could not find a guide or info online. 

  Question being  - regarding the screwtops. ( actually a couple questions ) 

  1)  when exactly did screw tops start being produced ? 

  2) is there a way to tell by looking  if the screwtop  ( on the bottle, glass itself ) is the  crown-style  twist off cap, or the later metal screw top ? 

  just curious, as  I'm digging these in witht he  junk, and saveed a couple just for fun,  1972 16 oz embossed pepsi screw tops, but  curious which top they'd have had. 

  also found a couple of the squat ones,  thought those were the metal top style, but now not so sure which is which or how to tell. 

  thanks for al the help and  advice / encouragement . 

  ~ AL


----------



## green dragon (May 20, 2010)

*bump*

no answers on this one ?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 20, 2010)

*RE: bump*

green dragon ~

 Here's a link that will connect you to everything you need to know about various finishes/closures/lips. Plus the website itself is so extensive, if someone can't find the answer to their basic bottle questions here, they likely won't find them anywhere. And if we don't hear from you in about a week or so, we'll know that you got swallowed up by this site as I often do. It's a must have for every bottle collector.

             Note:  The link opens directly to the finish style part, but this is only the tip of the iceburg.

                                   (Keep clicking around and you will find your screw-top answer)

                                                               Good luck and have fun.

                                                                            SPB

http://www.sha.org/bottle/finishstyles.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (May 20, 2010)

*RE: bump*

P.S. ~

                                Here's a shortcut link ...  (Just scroll down a ways).

http://www.sha.org/bottle/closures.htm#Threaded Closures


----------



## digdug (May 20, 2010)

*RE: bump*

I didn't answer this question earlier because I wasn't sure if you wanted to know about bottles with screw caps in general OR soda bottles with screw caps. Sodapopbob provided the best link for screw cap bottles. But they don't talk much about soda bottles with screw cap. Here is what I know about soda bottles: Coca-Cola began using the screw on cap (they called it Reseal Cap) in 1970 on the 26 oz returnable bottle. In 1971 they used it on the 16 ounce returnable bottle. By the mid 1970's they were using them on sizes larger than 16 oz. I don't have any info on the NDNR screw cap, but I would guess it would be the same time period. They began to use plastic caps in the 1980's, even on returnable bottles.


----------



## green dragon (May 20, 2010)

*screw caps*

thanks guys

  I was specifically asking about soda's - particularly curious about my  1970s pepsi's I dug.

  the picture, and the link, helped - I;m still unsure about the 'twist-off'  caps that look like a crown cap - what bottle would have those, and  how do you know it has that type cap ? ( versus the  taller metal-with-breakoff-teeth style ) .

  I'll try to get a couple pics of the bottles in question - figured  the gurus here would  have a site or info to point me to and it;d be simple, lol - is anythign simple ? .... 

  ones I have are a 16 oz tall neck, NDNR embossed clear ( 72 ) and a 16 oz squat embossed ( 75 ), both screw tops but the tall one looks to have less thread depth ( I'm trained as a machinist so notice that sort of thing ), so I thought it might be the crown type cap with the twist off ? but now not sure - might be screw top metal threaded cap.

  again, will post pics - I know this stuff is newer, but it fascinates me cause I dug em myself, and it reminds me of my childhood ( isn;t that why we collect, nostalgia ?  . 

  thanks again. 

  ~ AL


----------

